# ID app for Vapers



## Hooked (9/3/21)

*1account To Launch ID App for Vapers*
https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...-08_1account-to-launch-id-app-for-vapers.html
8 March 2021

"1account, a leading technology provider to online vendors of age restricted products and services, has created a new advisory board to support its ambitious plans in the vaping sector, which includes the roll out of a new B2C (business to customer) ID app to prevent under-age access to vape devices and e-liquids online and offline.

1account(1) is the leading specialist in the development of digital ID and age verification technologies for age restricted products purchased online and offline and is increasingly being used by vape businesses seeking to improve their verification service beyond “Are you over 18?”

1account has established a strong reputation in the vaping and gambling business sectors, for delivering age verification success rates of up to 95% which is helping to maximise sales conversions and ensure businesses are fully compliant with all regulatory requirements.

The new B2C product will help to prevent unlawful access to vaping products online and in vape retail outlets, convenience stores and supermarkets within the UK and internationally.

The new consumer digital ID app will complement the company’s existing online verification technology which cross references consumers’ purchasing information against data sources that enable it to validate its authenticity, such as a user’s mobile phone network. The company currently provides such a solution to a number of major vape retailers including Ecigwizard, E-Cigarette Direct, Vapourcore and Royal Flush Vape..."

Through its online verification process, the company is fast growing the numbers of consumers signing up to its consumer digital ID solution. The app means consumers won’t need to have their details & personal data checked every time they visit a website or high street store selling a vape product.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------

